# Type C V 3x3x3 Cube from WitEden!



## gokkar (Aug 8, 2012)

I found some footage on WitEden's YouTube channel about their new Type C V cube. So far, it looks like an improved WitLong. Thoughts?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHJOjjSLMPs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CabWET6A67E


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah - They improved the pieces so far I see.
Corners now are filled where on the CIV was hollow - This I think reduce the locking problem .

The ridges on the pieces may make it faster than WitLong.

There is a lot of improvements but i will not order C5 before watching some reviews.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 8, 2012)

It's funny because I was just thinking of filling the corners of the witlong with apoxie.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.typec.com.cn/goods.php?id=455

http://www.typec.com.cn/goods.php?id=454

YAY. I just ordered one! I'm so excited!!


----------



## timeless (Aug 16, 2012)

i tried v1 witlong and it felt pretty smooth but little catchy
hope this new one fixed that issue


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like a cross between the Lunhui and the C IV.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 27, 2012)

Does Someone have one and Can write a little opinion about it ?


----------



## WitEden (Aug 28, 2012)

Some different between Type C V and Type C IV


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Aug 28, 2012)

That design change is amazing.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone have one and can write a little review about CV ?


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 30, 2012)

Meh. Doesn't seem like it could be that good.


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, I've had mine for a few days. Nothing too intensive testing, but I quite like it so far. It seems very fast, quite loud and clicky. It catches/lockups a bit, not much but a bit, however I believe this will be reduced with continued use. I definitely think this puzzle is worth it, if not just to try it. It got potential.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for your response.
Can you make a video - just showing the turning, corner cutting and how this cube performs while solving.
Just little, short video - I will appreciate this a lot.


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 30, 2012)

I may do a short video for you, however it would have to be tomorrow (if I find time) as it is too late for me to do it right now. Hope this is alright


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for that.
I understand it very well and you can post this video when you have free time so everything at leisure :]

Thanks !


----------

